# Hello from Ontario, CAN



## MelH0855 (Nov 6, 2016)

This is my first time on here! im excited to see what interesting conversations you hold. I am a RED/Black belt who trained in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. I did it for about 6 years, i loved everything about it. Cant wait to see what this site holds. Mel


----------



## frank raud (Nov 6, 2016)

G'day, eh? Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## MelH0855 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just North of Tornoto.


----------



## MelH0855 (Nov 6, 2016)

**toronto


----------



## Tames D (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Chaleira (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! some good discussions here! What martial arts did you do?


----------



## Jenna (Nov 7, 2016)

MelH0855 said:


> This is my first time on here! im excited to see what interesting conversations you hold. I am a RED/Black belt who trained in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. I did it for about 6 years, i loved everything about it. Cant wait to see what this site holds. Mel


Hey you are very welcome here! What kinds of conversations interest you the most I wonder?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to MT

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100 (Nov 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## mograph (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow Otnorotnian. (Beach)  What do you train?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 29, 2016)

Welcome to MT. What art do you train in?


----------



## MasterWright (Feb 2, 2017)

MelH0855 said:


> This is my first time on here! im excited to see what interesting conversations you hold. I am a RED/Black belt who trained in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. I did it for about 6 years, i loved everything about it. Cant wait to see what this site holds. Mel


Hi and welcome to MT, I assume that you are training in Taekwondo? If you need rank let me know, I can help you there and find a good club to train in your area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## marques (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome.


----------

